# Handyvertrag zum Aufladen???



## tinah_83 (1 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Mobilcom einen für meine Oma eigentlich perfekten vertrag abgeschlossen. mLimit15 heißt er und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich 5,95 € Grundgebühr zahlen muss und dann ein Limit von 15 Euro pro Monat habe. Das wäre ja perfekt für meine Oma, da sie das Handy eigentlich eh nur fürn Notfall gedacht ist und bei Prepaid Karten immer das Guthaben verfällt und die Karte gesperrt wird. Den vertrag hab ich Ende November abgeschlossen.

Ende Januar bekam meine Oma die erste Rechnung und damit einen Schock; Sie sollte über 60 Euro bezahle. Gut Grundgebühr und Anschlusspreis sind ja noch OK aber da wurden auch noch 30 Euro für irgendwas unverständliches verlangt.

Habe daraufhin erfahren dass bei diesem Vertrag jeden! Monat 15 € drauf gebucht werden müssen. Es ist kein Mindestgesprächsumsatz sondern Guthaben dass ich auch auf den nächsten monat übertragen kann. Super, das bekommt meine Oma ja nie hin.

Habe dann versucht den vertrag anzufechten, da meine Willenserklärung auf falscher Grundlage getroffen wurde. Wer rechnet denn damit, dass man einen Vertrag auflädt??? Hat leider nicht geklappt, mir wurde nur angeboten einen Nutzerwechsel zu machen. Ich kann nichtmal einen Tarifwechsel machen...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Handyvertrag zum Aufladen???*

Habe mir mal den Tarif-Flyer angeschaut und zur Ansicht dem Beitrag angehängt. Unten auf der Seite steht kleingedruckt die relevante Klausel:



			
				Vertragsbedingungen Kleingedrucktes schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben Sie in einem Monat unter Ihrem Limit, so wird Ihnen der Restbetrag für den nächsten Monat gutgeschrieben und zu Ihrem Ausgabelimit im Folgemonat addiert.



IMHO ist diese Darstellung mehr als irreführend. Vorausgesetzt, dass die Darstellung dieser Klausel ebenso versteckt im Vertrag/den AGB steht, halte ich diese Darstellung für mehr als fragwürdig. Zu sogenannten überraschenden Klauseln schreibt die Wettbewerbszentrale:
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/rechtsgebiete/agb.asp?bereich=3



> AGB können auch unwirksam sein, wenn sie für die andere Vertragsseite eine überraschende Klausel darstellen, intransparent sind oder ihn einseitig belasten. Davon können sowohl Unternehmer als auch Verbraucher betroffen sein.


Die Wettbewerbszentrale könnte an solcher Form der irreführenden Werbung interessiert sein, melde denen doch mal Deinen Fall (nutzt Dir aber konkret nichts).

Des weitern würde ich mir überlegen, die paar Euro in eine Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale zu investieren (oder direkt einen Anwalt aufzusuchen). Die können Dir besser sagen, ob Du eine Chance auf Anfechtung des Vertrags hast, und kannst Dich ggfs. von denen vertreten lassen. Bei 21 Euro Kosten im Monat, mal 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit könnte dies eine durchaus lohnenswerte Investition sein. 

Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Handyvertrag zum Aufladen???*

Danke für die Hilfe, aber wie funktioniert das wenn ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale etwas melden möchte?
Da mein Vater eh ein neues Handy möchte und er auch mehr telefoniert, übernimmt er vielleicht den Vertrag. Sonst schau ich mal wie ich da raus komme. Ich kenne da einen Anwalt, der sich mit Wettbewerbsrecht auskennt...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Handyvertrag zum Aufladen???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> aber wie funktioniert das wenn ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale etwas melden möchte?


Meinst Du Verbraucherzentrale? -> Im Internet suchen oder Telefonbuch nehmen und Nachschauen, wo die nächste ist. Ansonsten haben die auch diese netten 0900 Nummern für telefonische Rechtsberatung, aber die Verwendung solcher Rufnummern widerstrebt mir doch erheblich (bei wem sind die eigentlich geschaltet :gruebel: ).  

Meldung bei der Wettbewerbszentrale-> geht via Internet unter http://wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/ Menuepunkt Beschwerdestelle



> Ich kenne da einen Anwalt, der sich mit Wettbewerbsrecht auskennt...


Zeig dem doch mal Deine Vertragsunterlagen sowie den Bestellvorgang des Tarifs unter
(*) hxxps://onlineshop.mobilcXXXXXX/shop.php?action=tariffdetail&bid=57430
, ob er hier Grund für eine Vertragsanfechtung wg. überraschender Vertragsklauseln sieht. 
(*) xx gegen die entsprechende Internetseite austauschen, da hier keine kommerziellen URLs gepostet werden sollten).


----------

